# What tire pressure are you running



## mark24 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wondering what you run for tire pressure on your Jeeps when plowing. Front end is heavy and the tires look a little flat in the front with the plow on. They are at 32 psi though.

1976 CJ5 304v with Meyer plow
4 inch lift
32x11.50x15 tires


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

According to Goodyear Tire What gives you traction in snow is the number of corners in contact with the snow. Thus the lower the pressure the more tire in contact with the snow. BUT the mushier the steering gets. So like all things its a compromise.... I tend to run ~ 36# (Blizzak tires, thees things are fantastic) if it gets icy I may lower the pressure.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

We have had problems with BFG T/A's coming off the bead at low pressures (several times, not once). Run ours around stock pressure now. Anybody ever use Cooper Discovery STT's...great for throwing mud, but untested in snow as of yet.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I run 34PSI also on mine, 33" tires. I realy hate the mushy feeling when lower and traveling between jobs is scary. Not to mention what the lower pressure is doing to the sidewalls.

I'm running a wide tire also. Great to put as much rubber on the ground when on icy asphalt. May not be the best if you have to drive thru deep snow to start plowing.


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is a little help for you guys. This is from a really technically brilliant guy on another board I frequent:



> Well, it's fairly easy, and only takes a little time. Allot about an hour to figure it out and make sure you have access to a compressed air source. Make sure you have everything in the jeep that you normally have in there, if you carry 100 lbs of tools to work, make sure to include them, etc. Do this with about 1/2 tank of gas.
> 
> You will need:
> 
> ...


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

that was a really well written post. thanks,
Pete


----------



## danskool (Jan 5, 2010)

30lbs in my Wranglers.


----------

